

Comprehensive SEO Site Audit Guide - grantlmiller
http://searchenginewatch.com/3641521

======
Jabbles
Comprehensive? No, but a good introduction. What's a good follow up?

~~~
grantlmiller
ha... well I thought it was pretty comprehensive for audits... and i agree
that checklist is pretty legit.

~~~
grantlmiller
as for a good follow up, I find myself referencing this list of Matt Cutts
lessons fairly often: [http://www.seoegghead.com/blog/seo/mattcuttsarama-a-
summary-...](http://www.seoegghead.com/blog/seo/mattcuttsarama-a-summary-of-
useful-stuff-matt-cutts-has-said-p112.html)

